
Did Apple just become a whole lot nicer to iPhone devs? - mjfern
http://thenextweb.com/applicious/2010/01/09/apple-lot-nicer-iphone-devs/
======
maconic
If Apple would have made these improvements long before Google's Nexus One, it
would have seemed more sincere. Doing it now just makes it seem like bowing to
competitive pressures and not because they actually care about developers.

